# Dayton RS52AN-8



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a review of the Dayton RS52AN-8 2" midrange dome.

Dayton Audio RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midrange | 285-020


*Frequency Response 0 - 30 - 45 - 60 degrees*



*CSD & Tone Burst*





*Power Response - Averaged 0 -> 60 Degrees*



*Harmonic Distortion - 90dB/1m equivalent*



*Impedance Response*



_Pretty nice driver, optimal range is 600-3000Hz with 24dB slopes bandpassed. Can be used from 500-6000Hz @ 24dB BP if you don't mind an attenuated off axis response and the 3rd order HD peak at 4kHz (related to the breakup at 12kHz). Overall very good non-linear distortion. Slight energy storage at 2kHz, nothing bad. Overall a good driver if you compare the performance vs price. _


----------

